# Can someone make me a pixel drawing?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I would love one of those little pixel betta drawings for my signature! Would anyone be able to make one of espeon pretty please?  

This picture shows her color the best:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

And this photo shows her form the best


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd be happy to make you one. Can you post some pictures of what you mean by pixel drawing? This is what people usually mean by pixel drawing. Is this what you have in mind?


----------



## enti02 (Jan 15, 2016)

I am not amazing at pixels, but I decided to use your beautiful betta as a practice for me!








Link: Click!


----------



## PeanutTheBetta (Apr 11, 2016)

I would love to!  Here's an example drawing of Peanut, my red VT.


----------

